# Analogeingänge ET200eco?



## Aventinus (12 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Baugruppe mit mindestens 5 Analogeingängen 0-10V in der Bauform ähnlich einer ET200eco.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Bei Turck hab ich auf die schnelle nur was mit 4 Eingängen gefunden.


----------



## thomass5 (13 April 2011)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/35934049

oder

http://www.boschrexroth.com/dcc/Vor...=DE&VHist=g97568,g96076,g96670&PageID=g111668

wie wäre es damit?

Thomas


----------



## Aventinus (13 April 2011)

Die Baugruppen haben ja auch nur 4 Eingänge für 0-10V.

Aber trotzdem Danke.


----------

